# Hamilton Electric Altair - Original Band



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally!!! I sure chased my tail trying to figure out just what syntax was needed to post a picture to this watch forum.

Paul suggested that this group's members are interested in seeing other member's electric watches (as you can see, I am really new - this is my 2nd post - so I thought I had better ask). This is my Hamilton Electric Altair, complete with original bracelet. I had in overhauled by Hamilton guru Rene Rondeau last year and it's keeping good vintage time. The watch contains a 505 movement.

According to Rene's book, "The Watch of the Future" only 1600 were made. You wonder how many still exist, with the original band.

I hope to post other pictures of my electric/electronic watch collection over the next while.

Thanks to the members who welcomed me to this discussion group.

Cheers!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very, very nice Dave :heart: ...although I'm not kean on so much gold, so could never wear it with that bracelet...but as part of a Hamilton collection, it has to be near perfect and right at the top of a desire list...its close to the top of _my_ list. So what can you post that is more desirable than this? 

How are the lugs? So many are bent or broken or repaired --- a case of design over function.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Nice to see such an original model.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for persevering with the photo posting!

I love reading and seeing these watches, they are so far away from my tastes but I really respect the place they have in watch history, Aribs designs must have been so futuristic and fresh back then, and good for Hamilton for making them!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very, very nice Dave :heart: ...although I'm not kean on so much gold, so could never wear it with that bracelet...but as part of a Hamilton collection, it has to be near perfect and right at the top of a desire list...its close to the top of _my_ list. So what can you post that is more desirable than this?
> 
> How are the lugs? So many are bent or broken or repaired --- a case of design over function.


I think that this is my most desirable Hamilton Electric, although it is not my favourite. For my taste, I can't beat a Pacer or a Ventura. And while it is not a particularly valuable watch, I am very partial to the Sea-lectric I. I will post a photo of this watch later today. Because it is not as famous, and it is not an asymmetrical watch, it has been overlooked. But the watch looks bigger than most watches of this era, and looks good on the wrist.

The lugs on the Altair are indeed slightly twisted, but still in good shape. And the bracelet is a pain in the ass to put on. I expect the watch would look better with a black leather band.


----------

